# Pros/Cons of Mozilla Firebird



## Gandalf1387 (Jul 7, 2003)

Hello all:

I was just reading the thread called "Best Browsers" and came across something I had never heard of before: Mozilla Firebird.

I am still unfortunately using Internet Explorer 6 as my web browser. I would like to find a "better" web browser and have heard good things about Firebird...

So I was wondering: what are the advantages and/or disadvantages to Mozilla Firebird? In your opinions, is it better than Internet Explorer? If so, what is specifically better about it?

Thanks, 
Gandalf


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi just started using & impressed appears alot faster than IE...... here are the advantages can't think of any disadvantages......



Tabbed-Browsing


Mozilla Firebird presents a fast and convenient way to browse the web - now you can open several pages in one window in separate browser tabs. Open links in the background while you read a web page, then continue to the links when you're done - pages are available when you need them, making the web feel faster even over slow connections.
...
Popup Blocking

Popup advertising is one of the most annoying things to hit the web in recent years. Mozilla Firebird shields you from unwanted popup advertising. It also gives you control to allow certain sites to open popup windows, if required to operate.
...
Integrated Search

Mozilla Firebird makes finding things easy. The built in Google bar provides convenient access to the best search engine on the web. Simply click in the Google bar or press Ctrl+K, type some words and press Enter.
Read More...
Efficient Navigation

Details are important to us. Sometimes it really is easier to navigate with the keyboard. Mozilla Firebird lets you open links by simply typing some of the text in the link - no mouse necessary.
...
AutoDownload

Automatically download files to your Desktop or another location with the new AutoDownload feature. Downloading becomes much simpler without windows popping up asking you where to save, etc.


----------



## Gandalf1387 (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks joe2cool,

Looking forward to trying it....

I have two more questions....

1) Does an Email account using Microsoft Outlook still work with Firebird?

2) Is there an easy/recommended way to get rid of Internet Explorer once I stop using it?

Thanks again,
Gandalf


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi ...........

1. Your Outlook is not affected

2. There's no need to get rid of IE, but if wish to do so ..control panel/add & remove


----------



## Gandalf1387 (Jul 7, 2003)

Ok!

Thanks again,
Gandalf


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

[tsg=yourewelcome][/tsg]


----------



## felix1point1 (Dec 16, 2003)

I just started using firebird myself. In my search for a relatively lightweight browser I've found firebird to be the one and only for me. I can't think of a negative aspect of this browser either. It's faster, period! The only issue, not a negative in my book, is the plugins. It isn't as "novice user" friendly as IE. IE works, no doubt about it, and it works well for the novice user that wants to "just go".

I would suggest keeping IE for the time being until you are sure there are no issues you need to be concerned about. In my case, I attend online classes that use Blackboard. Blackboard does not load in Firebird so I use IE. I'm sure it would load with the proper plugin but I've not had time to figure it out. So I just fire up IE for the time being.

But I love the speed, simplicity, and light weight of MFB.

Oh, one negative, or annoyance really. I don't like the drag and drop toolbar customization. Is there another way to customize toolbars, more like IE? If not I can live with it.

To save me the time, if someone could tell me what I might need to load this page http://blackboard.matcmadison.edu/ 
it would be apreciated.

Wait, now http://blackboard.matcmadison.edu/ loads just fine. Hmm, wonder what was hampering the effort b4?


----------



## starman2002 (Jul 11, 2003)

I've been using Firebird since June 2003.Each release gets better.Only use IE for MS updates.I read somewhere that the 1.0 version would be released in April 2004.Looking forward to that release.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cheers for taht starman2002, I'll look out for new release......


----------



## georgeg2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

I use Firebird (and now, the latest version, Firefox) and like it but there is one drawback to both programs. There are some web pages it just won't display, at least in my experience. For instance go to http://www.officemax.com and click on the link to "Find Weekly Specials". Neither Firebird nor Firefox go anywhere while Explorer will take you to a series of pages that ultimately show you the current ad for your location. I haven't found very many pages that Mozilla won't load but there are some and that is disturbing.

BTW, their Thunderbird email client is much better than Outlook, imho. Give it a try while you're in an experimenting mood.


----------



## bellgamin (Apr 6, 2001)

Firebird is now Firefox.

As for "getting rid of IE" -- NOT a good idea unless you really really know what you're doing. IE & Windows are so interwoven that trying to uninstall IE is well-nigh impossible. If you somehow succeed in uninstalling IE, that can cause BIG problems with your OS. Also, you need IE in order to obtain patches & updates to windows -- M$ won't respond to any other browser.


----------



## cg4853 (Aug 7, 2004)

I have Firebird 1.5 and it's great, now that they have the new Firefox, I want to download it, but I cannot find anything that tells me how to uninstall Firebird alltogether, I have most of the files in my download folder, but some are in Windows/application data. 
Can anyone tell me which files I need to delete from there? I have one file called Phoinex probably misspelled that, but is it part of the firebird files, it has the same dates as when I downloaded firebird. I can't find a place on the Mozilla site that tells where all the files that I need to delete are, it just says not to download firefox over another build or it could cause trouble, I'm new at trying these new browsers, I have IE 6 and Netscape 7.1, but both give me a lot of trouble, and I don't have that with firebird, the site says firefox is better, is there an opinion here on that? Your help would be greatly appreciated, I saw where firefox can be uninstalled by using your control panel, but there is nothing there about firebird in the add/remove/programs section. Sorry this is so long, but it has been frustrating not being able to find a site telling how to uninstall firebird. Tks a lot, and hope you can help me here. I'm also new here, and hope this thread is not to old to get an answer. cg4853


----------



## eoJeoJ (Dec 19, 2003)

I use FireFox as my SECOND backup browser. All its advantages you've already seen from other users so I don't need to say anything about it.

HOWEVER, if you're searching for good browsers, I highly suggest checking out Opera. I LOVE Opera sooooooo much. Its interface and "little" features puts Opera in its own category. For example, you're searching the web and see a word you don't know...highlight the word, Right Click, and select "Dictionary" and it'll take you to the word's definition! Cool huh?

Other little things, COMPLETELY customizeable toolbars. This way you can have as many or as little buttons as you want. On mine I have such a large viewing field its insane. All I have for my toolbar is the Proxy Bos, Back, Forward, Stop, Address Bar/Go button, Search Field/Go button, and Zoom. All this takes up only one line thus maximizing viewing field.

(I like to use Proxy Servers sometimes, so I just put the "Enable Proxy" box in the toolbar, and every time I want to enable it I just check it...no need to go into the Preferences! There's also a "Quick Preferences", which allows you to enable/disable many things without going into the Preferences...thus increasing user speed).

It has "Tab" Style windows, which can be moved around as well.

It has built-in Popup-Blocking, Resume Download, built-in Search Field with your choice of search engines (no need to actually goto the Google site to search anymore heheh), and a bunch of other stuff.

One nice feature is its "Resume Session" feature. So you're browsing and you have like, 5 window tabs open, then you accidently close the browser! Oh no! You just lost all 5 webpages that you were browsing! NOT WITH OPERA! Just fire up Opera again, and it'll ask you what you want to do. Just choose to "continue from last time" and it'll re-open ALL 5 pages that you were browsing at the exact same spot! AWESOME!

There are many other little things that just hightens the web browsing experience and makes life easier...BUT the main draw for Opera (just like FireFox) is its SPEED...OPERA IS FAST! Its just as fast as FireFox (Mozilla), but even faster when you go Back or Forward, everything is instantaneous.

Oh yeah it also has built-in Mouse Gestures. Wanna go back? Quickly flick the mouse to the Left. Wanna create a new page? Flick the mouse Down then Up. Wanna close the current page? Flick it Down then right. Etc. Good stuff!

One more feature is the "Paste and go" feature. You're browsing around and see something you want to search up. No problem. Highlight the word/phrase and copy&paste it. Then just right click in the built-in search field and select "Paste and go"...no need to press enter or click on the "Go" button (FireFox only has one, but Opera can have as many Go buttons as you want, so one for the address bar and one for the search field), all done with the mouse!

One downside is that while FireFox is COMPLETELY free, Opera is not. The FREE version will have an ad on top (its not spyware or anything). Its not too bad. But if you buy the full version for $39, it'll be removed.

Just goto www.opera.com and download the free version and see if you like it or not. Personally all the "little" features of Opera really sets it apart from everything else and makes life a lot easier.

Ok now about IE, DO NOT UNINSTALL IT. You'll NEED it for certain things. Just like FireFox, there are some sites that do not load correctly with Opera. Also you'll need IE for Windows Updates and stuff. Just keep IE as your backup.

Ok that was really long haahah...but I do hope you check out Opera. :up:


----------



## sligo (Jul 24, 2004)

I use Firefox but its cult-like status is undeserved. Its a nice browser but it certainly isn't as elegant as it could be (the extension issue) and it will never be main-stream until they make it idiot proof. It's greatest advantage for me is the fact that hackers, whackers, trackers, back door specialists et al aren't writing much crap for it---------YET---


----------



## cg4853 (Aug 7, 2004)

Checked out Opera, looks like that may be the alternative browser I've been looking for, think I'm going to try it for awhile, and see if it is as good as everyone says, tks for the input... cg4853


----------



## cg4853 (Aug 7, 2004)

Never mind to my last posts, tried opera, then figured out how to remove firebird, didn't like opera all that much, so uninstalled it , and now am trying firefox 0.9.3, love it so far, it's fast, easy to add extensions to, so guess I'll use it for awhile and see what all the fuss is about, if it stays like this, I'll just use IE6 for the things I have to, it's become to slow and messes up alot.. tks cg4853, I'm becoming more than a beginner real fast, been reading all I can and checking out all I can. But this computing is better than my organizer "lol".


----------

